
Antarctica is hotter than it's ever been - hbcondo714
https://public.wmo.int/en/media/news/new-record-antarctic-continent-reported
======
busymom0
In 2004:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20041014223623/http://pubs.giss....](https://web.archive.org/web/20041014223623/http://pubs.giss.nasa.gov/abstracts/2004/ShindellSchmidt1.html)

> While most of the Earth warmed rapidly during recent decades, surface
> temperatures decreased significantly over most of Antarctica.

In 2005, their map shows the cooling and heating trends:

[https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a003100/a003188/](https://svs.gsfc.nasa.gov/vis/a000000/a003100/a003188/)

However in 2007:

[https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/features/WilkinsIceSheet](https://earthobservatory.nasa.gov/features/WilkinsIceSheet)

> Between 1981 and 2007, most of Antarctica warmed. Portions of West
> Antarctica experienced an especially rapid rise in temperature.

By 2009:

[https://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/warming_antarctic...](https://www.nasa.gov/topics/earth/features/warming_antarctica.html)

> Red represents areas where temperatures have increased the most during the
> last 50 years, particularly in West Antarctica, while dark blue represents
> areas with a lesser degree of warming.

Within 3 years, they started saying completely opposite things. If in 2004,
the "scientists" at NASA said that "temperatures decreased significantly over
most of Antarctica in last few decades" but in 2007, they started saying "1981
and 2007, most of Antarctica warmed" \- both can't be true at the same time.
Both are from NASA.

------
willis936
In the past 100 years.

------
ksaj
I'm sure the ozone hole is related. I haven't seen it discussed in a while. It
is significantly less now, but it's still a thing.

